

Raising Producer Kids - brini
http://pgbovine.net/raising-producer-kids.htm

======
bowietrousers
"Disclaimer: At the time of writing, I don't have any kids of my own, and I
have no firsthand knowledge about how to raise kids. Enjoy reading, though!"

Great! So I'm just off to write a blog post on how to produce gold from base
metals. I have no firsthand knowledge about alchemy, but how hard can it be?

